# Pressure relief required to close valve...



## manowell (5 mo ago)

I wanted to add irrigation to my back yard, and had a hard time finding anyone local who would spend the time with me to work on design. (My wife has many, many ideas for drip irrigation.)

So I drew it out on paper and some buddies and I dug trenches and installed a system with Rainbird part from Home Depot, using OpenSprinkler for the controller. From reading the forums here I'm now learning a lot about what I didn't know, but, hey.  All in all, it works pretty well, except:

Some zones (1-2 in particular) that have drip irrigation, perforated hoses for trees, etc. stay on when the cycle is done. When I relieve pressure by popping a hose or cap off, the valve closes. What's the most straightforward way of handling this? Is there a different type valve for low flow rate applications, or some other automatic relief device?

I know I'm a newbie, any an all comments welcome.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

You could throw a filtered drain valve on the end of the line?


----------

